# Debian - farbige Konsole über SSH



## Sinac (28. April 2003)

Hallo!
Öhm, mir ist grad mal aufgefallen, das z.B. mein
Midnight Commander über SSH nur schwarz weiß
dargestellt wird. Bei SuSE war das noch alles
schön in den standard Farben!
Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt oder welche
Dateine dafür wichtig sind, das ich weiß welche
Manpages ich durchwühlen muss?

Debian Woody mit 2.4.20

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Christian Fein (29. April 2003)

der root accaunt läuft mit colors schwarz weiss.
Steht in der ~/.bashrc COLORS=auto oder so.
Vergleich einfach mal die bashrc von user und root dann siehst du das.


----------



## Sinac (29. April 2003)

Öhm, die Datei ~/.bashrc hab ich weder in /root/ noch in
einem Home Verzeichniss von nen User...
Kann ich die einfach anlegen?


----------



## Sinac (29. April 2003)

Ups, im /root/ Verzeichniss ist die doch, hatte im MC 
Hidden Files ausgeblendet...
Im User Verzeichnis ist trotzdem keine und außerdem wird
das ja nur über SSH schwarz weiß angezeigt, ansonsten ist
schon alles bunt... 

Und was auch sehr merkwürdig ist:
z.B. dselect ist ganz normal,
menuconfig ist nur zum Teil in den richtigen Farben,
MC ist ganz in sw...


----------



## Christian Fein (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Öhm, die Datei ~/.bashrc hab ich weder in /root/ noch in
> einem Home Verzeichniss von nen User...
> Kann ich die einfach anlegen? *


auch im user verzeichnis ist eine.
Ausser du hast sie gelöscht
und ja kannst du anlegen, aber sollte eigentlich angelegt werden.

Schau mal in /etc/skell/ die .bashrc die dort liegt ist jene welche autmatisch als user .bashrc angelegt wird.

Zu farblichen SSH, wenn es daran nicht liegt, ok dann muss ich auch passen. solltest mal nach googlen


----------



## Sinac (29. April 2003)

Habs schon hinbekommen, bin mir aber leider nicht ganz
sicher wie (das ist echt unbefriedigend)
mit mc -c konnte ich die halt auch über SSH in Farbe
aufrufen, hab dann noch in der Configuration vom MC
auf "Auto Save Configuration" oder so gestellt und
jetzt läufst.

Nochmal zur ~/.bashrc:
Ich hab den User per Hand mit useradd -d /home/... "User"
angelegt, kanns sein dass das da deshalb nicht automatisch
drin war?

Trotzdem THX
Sinac


----------



## Christian Fein (29. April 2003)

nein sollte dennoch erstellt werden

halt stop

kann schon sein das die angabe eines homerverzeichniss das automatische erstellen verhindert.

leg mal einen user ohne die angabe des home verzeichnisses an. 
und einen ohne dann weisst du die antwort


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

*denk* Wenn du eine farbige Shell haben willst, muss auf dem Zielsystem das oben genannte eingestellt sein.

AFAIK =)


----------



## Sinac (4. Mai 2003)

Schon klar, aber direkt an der Kiste gings schon immer, nur
über ssh nicht!


----------



## chris1285 (1. August 2008)

so... google suche # 1, deshalb mach ich mir mal die Mühe.

cd /home/$user
ls --all
cp .bashrc /root/
exit

neu anmelden

An Farben erfreuen

#done
-----------------------------


----------



## Navy (1. August 2008)

Meinst Du nicht, dass die Frage schon vor 5 Jahren -- also als er sie gestellt hat -- beantwortet worden ist?


----------



## spex (1. August 2008)

Hier hab ich ne schöne .bashrc für dich.
Ich hab da ein Remote reingemacht damit ich besser sehe wenn ich auf einem Server bin weil OpenSSH ja nunmal auch in der Konsole läuft. 


```
if [ "$PS1" ]; then

    PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
    ROTH="\[\033[1;31m\]"
    ROT="\[\033[0;31m\]"
    GRUEN="\[\033[0;32m\]"
    BLAU="\[\033[0;34m\]"
    YELLOW="\[\033[0;33m\]"
    NOCOLOR="\[\033[0m\]"
    [ "$UID" == "0" ] && USRCLR="$ROT\\u$NOCOLOR" || USRCLR="\\u"
    
    PS1="${YELLOW}Remote: $BLAU\$(date +%H:%M:%S)h$ROT@$BLAU\h ${BLAU}[$GRUEN$USRCLR$ROT@$ROTH${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}$GRUEN\w${BLAU}]\n$NOCOLOR#"

    shopt -s checkwinsize

        # You may uncomment the following lines if you want `ls' to be colorized:
        export LS_OPTIONS='--color=auto'
        eval "`dircolors`"
        alias ls='ls $LS_OPTIONS'
        alias ll='ls $LS_OPTIONS -l'
        alias l='ls $LS_OPTIONS -lA'

    if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
        . /etc/bash_completion
    fi

    if [ -f /etc/bash.aliases ]; then
        . /etc/bash.aliases
    fi
fi

LANG=de_DE
```
Wenn du es ohne das Remote haben willst, dann lösch folgendes:

```
${YELLOW}Remote:
```
Leider weis ich nichtmehr woher das ursprüngliche Script ist.

Gruss


----------

